# Topics > Robotics > Software for robots >  Neocortex, real-time intelligence software, Universal Robotics Inc., Nashville, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Universal Robotics Inc.

Home page - universalrobotics.com/neocortex

----------


## Airicist

Universal Robotics - Neocortex 4.1 Flexible Random Bin Picking 

Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Universal Robotics software product, called Neocortex, is an interactive intelligence platform that uses sensor input to learn and react in real-time. Think of it as Software with an IQ.
> Note in the last part of the video when the bin is moved, the robot reacts and still finds the object! This is because real-time 3D sensor data image processing and intelligent part object recognition delivers vision guidance to the robot in under 500ms - for every move.
> Neocortex is independent of any hardware, allowing it be used for a host of applications from data analysis to robot and motor control.

----------


## Airicist

Neocortex Mixed SKU Bin Picking

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> Universal's Neocortex A.I. software picking mixed SKUs from a bin. Notice it locating and picking clear bottles. 14+ picks per minute.

----------


## Airicist

Neocortex Bin Picking

Published on Sep 10, 2015




> Bin Picking random consumer products at 20 picks per minute

----------


## Airicist

Neocortex Bag Handling

Published on Sep 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Rx unit pick workcell

Published on May 11, 2016




> Precedent setting 14 picks per min with 100% verification via barcode of unlimited objects.

----------


## Airicist

Neocortex Goods to Robot Cell

Published on Oct 24, 2016




> The Neocortex Goods to Robot Cell blends the ease-of-use of collaborative robots with the strength and speed of industrial robots. It’s a simple solution for order fulfillment, random bin picking, machine tending, and line loading. 
> Fast: up to 1000 per hour

----------


## Airicist

Neocortex: variable picking at high speed

Published on May 14, 2017




> Universal is the industry leader in flexible picking at speed. We handle pharma, eCommerce, consumer products, finished goods, machine tending, bin picking. In short, anywhere you have a person on your line, Neocortex may be able to automate that process.

----------

